# Where to find McCulloch Trimmer Parts



## avthunder (Nov 12, 2005)

Anyone know the best place to locate McCulloch trimmer parts and part's break down list's / diagrams.

I have a model: MAC 2825 which is not listed on McCulloch's site ...

Searching on there site send's me to MDT which does not recognise the model or serial number ...

Any ideas for a extensive source of parts?

Thanks Tony
http://avthunder.org


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The original Mac brand has gone out of business and MTD bought the rights to the name. Parts are very hard to find.... maybe try eBay


----------



## avthunder (Nov 12, 2005)

Thank's Hankster, that explains allot ...

I've never had trouble finding part's for equipment until this piece dropped in my lap ...

:freak: 

Thank's, Tony
http://avthunder.org


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

try this web site it works good for me 
www.milacalawn.com


----------

